# A video 2-26/27-08



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Here are a video that I put together, from the storm of 2-26/2-27 2008:crying:
You guys are probly gonna hate my music

http://i268.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid268.photobucket.com/albums/jj22/ysabraham/Abadday_0001.flv


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice vid man, the music is fine! Sorry about that brick wall, looks like u def felt that!:realmad:


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

i liked the music something different ouch on the bed did you get a body est yet ?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Ouch! thats too bad about the truck. i didnt so much care for the music, but at least youve got a boss


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

mike psd;532620 said:


> i liked the music something different ouch on the bed did you get a body est yet ?


I went and seen my body guy yesterday and he said apx. $5000 to $5500
It buckeled the bottom of the bed, bad! he said insurance would probly want to replace the whole bed this time " I told him to save the good bed side for me cause there is still some more snow to plow, and I might need it w/ my luck"

Yon


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

damn thats alot of coin man


----------

